

Spotify Music Streaming Service Comes to US - fossuser
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/14/technology/spotify-music-streaming-service-comes-to-us.html

======
ben1040
I've been seeing so many Euro HN'ers gush about Spotify for so long. So I
can't wait to give these guys my money, at least for a month to try it.

------
ohashi
About damn time. It's annoying trying to login to my account and it gives me a
US splash despite having a paid account in sweden :/

